# Medicated FET Followed by Natural - Possible?



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
I am in a  bit of a muddle at the moment and wonder if somebody could give me some advice.
I am waiting to start cycle for FET and was hoping to do unmedicated rather than take any more hormones.
I always had a 27/8 day cycle (damaged tubes). After my second unsuccessful IVF I have found my cycle had returned to normal after three months and was ready to go, but due to ill health I postponed the treatment for a couple of months and now my cycle has gone a bit askew - I think due to the medication I was taking whilst ill.
My clinic are now pressuring me to do a medicated FET because the last cycle has been weird with irregular bleeding and still no sign of AF.
Part of me just wants to get on with it, but the other part is worried about whether it will disrupt my cycle further to take the hormones.
If this next FET doesn't work out, we will be going abroad to pick up our other frosties and the clinic only does unmedicated so we wouldn't have a choice.
I am worried that if I do medicated for this cycle I will have another big wait for my cycle to go back to normal, whereas I think unmedicated would allow me to return to normal more quickly.
I was wondering how others found medicated or unmedicated affected their cycles' regularity afterwards.
Thank you for any advice, my head hurts!


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

hi my clinic put me on an unmedicated cycle and said that if for some reason I did not ovulate or my body was not doing what it needed to then they would not do ET and only charge me for the blood and scans I had had.  Is that an option for you?

I too have 28 day cycles and blocked tubes and this is what they suggested for me.  To be honest they were not keen on doing a medicated if I did not need it.  I have not even had pessaries this time round!

I think if the clinic is only open mon-fri they like to do medicated as they can control when ET will be.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi there,
thank you for replying! They do prefer to do medicated although they are open six days a week so it shouldn't make that much difference. 
I will check and see what they offer if there is a problem with my cycle during unmedicated.
The way I see it, if my cycles are regular it should be easy enough to calculate if ET would fall on a closed day (Sunday)
Good luck with your HPT!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi martakeithy,

am pondering the same decision - medicated FET or natural??
Anybody out there who can help with this??

Cheers!

A


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there, although I very rarely post I have attended the same clinic and follow the local thread. For various reasons I had to have me embryos frozen and in both FET's pushed for a natural cycle. Although I'm not overly regular they did agree and I would highly recommend it. I personally felt much more relaxed and 'normal' without the drugs and successfully had a little girl in 2008.It does meet potentially a lot of early morning trips there so as long as you can juggle things then pls push for it if u feel its the route you want to go down. I wish you all well xxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

I am doing a natural cycle at mo, much less stressful!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I have decided to go with the natural cycle. Just want to get back to normal.


----------

